# Christmas decorations!



## J-Will

Does everybody have them up already? My wife had ours put up before Thanksgiving.. :eyebulge:


----------



## ThreeJ

Most but not all, and we start after Thanksgiving. We didn't get the outside lights up this year, just along a walkway.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

Got lights up this past weekend. 
tree n a few things went up last night, The wife aint done yet tho.


----------



## havasu

For the first time in 4 years, my lights are up, the tree is in place, but now since I'm so broke, there aren't any presents yet.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

We put lights in the windows in the kids' room, but the lil one had a better idea. 
"DAD! I need lights on my house too!!"


----------



## MrParacord

My daughter has the same bed. We put our decorations up this past weekend. This is late for us but we still have some organizing to do since we moved this past April. So I had to find all the Christmas stuff. Good news I found all the inside decorations. Bad news our outside lights are at our old house. Good news is our old house is our rental property and the tenants is my brother in law and his girlfriend. So I need to get over there and get the decorations.


----------



## Apyl

lol I put ours up November 1st at my husbands request.


----------



## J-Will

havasu said:


> For the first time in 4 years, my lights are up, the tree is in place, but now since I'm so broke, there aren't any presents yet.


 I hear that.... Since selling the house and moving into an apartment for now we don't have the ability to decorate outside. I did string up some lights on the balcony though lol. Some decorations inside.. still working on the present thing..


----------



## MrParacord

I decided yesterday I'm not going to look for the outside decorations. It's to cold and snowy to be out there hanging lights. Besides soon we will be taking all of the decorations down anyway.


----------



## ThreeJ

MrParacord said:


> I decided yesterday I'm not going to look for the outside decorations. It's to cold and snowy to be out there hanging lights. Besides soon we will be taking all of the decorations down anyway.


 I have to agree on the cold...isn't funny how time flies, next thing you know it's next year already.:nuts:


----------



## J-Will

Especially with kids..


----------



## MrParacord

ThreeJ said:


> I have to agree on the cold...isn't funny how time flies, next thing you know it's next year already.:nuts:


So true.


----------



## J-Will

2 weeks till the new addition to the family is here. INSANE.. flew by


----------



## ThreeJ

New addition? Congratulations... Are you ready?


----------



## J-Will

Heck no! haha. Yep lil girl


----------



## ThreeJ

Cool, little girls are the greatest. My little one is 5, my older 3 are 10. I have 2 of each. Do you have any more?


----------



## J-Will

Older THREE are 10?! Bet that was a handfull! lol. Yeah have a little boy that will be turning 2 in Jan


----------



## ThreeJ

Enjoy them while they are little ... they grow up fast. And yes they were and still are a handful.


----------



## MrParacord

Congrats J-Will! My little girl will be three on Dec 30th. I only have one child.


----------



## J-Will

ThreeJ said:


> Enjoy them while they are little ... they grow up fast. And yes they were and still are a handful.


 I'm already finding that out 


MrParacord said:


> Congrats J-Will! My little girl will be three on Dec 30th. I only have one child.


 Get to work and make her a big sister! lol


----------

